# `



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> 90% of my fishing occurs in flows with more than half of that while wading. I have a low dollar vest that I have used for a couple years to hold tackle. It has manifold pockets but most are just big enough to hold a #7 Rapala in the box. There are only a couple zip pockets large enough to hold a handheld lure box for jigs etc.
> 
> Also, it tends to get front heavy and after a few hours wading it weighs heavily on the neck.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a waterproof tackle bag by Simm's that is really nice. I got it at the Fly Fishing Shop over by Centerville. I used to have problems with baits getting all wet if I got in to deep of water, not any more. It will hold a couple 3600 boxes with no problem.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> 90% of my fishing occurs in flows with more than half of that while wading. I have a low dollar vest that I have used for a couple years to hold tackle. It has manifold pockets but most are just big enough to hold a #7 Rapala in the box. There are only a couple zip pockets large enough to hold a handheld lure box for jigs etc.
> 
> Also, it tends to get front heavy and after a few hours wading it weighs heavily on the neck.
> 
> ...


I have a sling vest that was given to me a while back as a gift. I have never used it as I am not a wader. Little Big Horn Outdoors is the mfg. You can have it for $20. I can send you a pic if you like.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Try the slingpack. www.simmsfishing.com/headwaters-large-sling-pack.html. Its a much better option than the backpack because you can get to your gear without taking off a backpack everytime you need to change up. This pack will hold all the gear you mentioned and then some.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Its water proof in rain, but if you submerge it your stuff is going to get wet. I think youll like it though. I started out with backpacks, then to vests, then to chest packs and the sling bag is by far the best option in terms of storing gear and maximizing your efficency on the water when youre bass fishing.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I use a skateboarding backpack. They have velcro straps that I use to carry my rods. I can carry two rods at a time makes it nice because you don't have to leave your extra rod and bag on the bank. They just stay one your back as you fish. With it being a book bag I can carry all kinds of gear plenty of room for tackle trays, tools or whatever you need.


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Sure Tbomb, if you want to post a pic I will gladly look at it and try and see how suitable it'd be for my application.
> 
> Fishin Red, is the Simms bag the Headwaters model?
> 
> https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/bags/headwaters-tackle-bag.html


Not sure, it doesn't say on the bag. I have been using almost every day for a month or so and not one wet item in the bag. Really is waterproof.


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Sure Tbomb, if you want to post a pic I will gladly look at it and try and see how suitable it'd be for my application.
> 
> Fishin Red, is the Simms bag the Headwaters model?
> 
> https://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/bags/headwaters-tackle-bag.html


It's the dry creek hip pack by Simm's.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

A cbackpack has done very well for me. I travel light when I'm wading so I carry 3 boxes inside an Eddie Bauer backpack I bought probably 10+ years ago. The extra zippers I store forceps and soft plastics in.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Found the small version at F&S. Walked it over to the fishing tackle section and was able to cram two 3600 boxes in it. Any chance the large will hold 3700 boxes?


dimensions are 18" x 10" x 9.5" so it should hold plenty.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

First off I could care less what people think of Me while I fish, so for few years I used a old BoyScout camp backpack, problum was it only has one big compartment and well a small zipper pouch. But what I use now days that I love and stays in the back seat of my truck year round is a BPS over the shoulder fishing bag, it holds 2 plano 3700 boxes, pliers, a tape measure, a nice compartment for a cell phone and a head lamp best thing it was cheap for BPS http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...-Tackle-Bag-or-System/product/12041305022811/ Ive used it wading but I have to shorten the strap when I get into waist high water which is normally rare


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Have seen those but they appear to be not quite as ergonomic as the sling profile. Any issues with it getting in the way of casting or throwing off your balance while casting?


No, not really any issues unless I am leaning forward then it moves to the front of me, but this is only a issue when using a spinning reel, baitcaster and also a fly pole no trouble


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a sling type bag that my girlfriends mom bought me from cabelas a couple of years ago. I only take it with me when I go catfishing. I'm definately buying a backpack in the near future. My current bag is fairly beefy and can hold a lot of stuff but it is very annoying. I can't never keep comforatable and it's always swinging around from my back to the front of my body. Also it's not very tough. It has quite a few pockets but I've broken 3 zippers off of it and 2 were within the first 2 years that I had it. It's also developed a hole or two somewhere. I went catfishing recently and a buddy met up with me carrying 2 of my 3oz sinkers that cost $1.25 a pop that he picked up on the walk which had fallen out of my bag. Backpack type from here on out.


----------



## snaggletooth (Nov 30, 2015)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> 90% of my fishing occurs in flows with more than half of that while wading. I have a low dollar vest that I have used for a couple years to hold tackle. It has manifold pockets but most are just big enough to hold a #7 Rapala in the box. There are only a couple zip pockets large enough to hold a handheld lure box for jigs etc.
> 
> Also, it tends to get front heavy and after a few hours wading it weighs heavily on the neck.
> 
> ...


If you fish in the rain, make sure it is waterproof...expensive but worth it


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

I know you guys stop talking about this but I have Simms hip pack and love it. The vest with the waders pulling down always hurt my back. The hip pack doesn't and also serves for me as a back belt and prevents my back from hurting at all.http://www.fishusa.com/product/Simms-Waypoints-Hip-Packs


----------



## sjastrz (Jan 31, 2009)

Patagonia makes a nice sling pack as well: http://www.patagonia.com/product/fl...lor=DTLG&cgid=luggage-technical-packs#start=1

I just got mine but no complaints so far, everyone who has one seems to love it.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

X2 on both the Simms & Patagonia

I had a Simms waterproof waist pack for about 8 years that I loved. It took a beating, and finally blew-up from the abuse.

My wife got me this as a replacement:

http://www.patagonia.com/product/st...olor=BLK&cgid=luggage-technical-packs#start=1

It is a bit big for wading…unless you need to carry a lot of stuff. I’ve become a minimalist when wading, and only carry tackle that will fit in a Kifaru pullout (small), so I don’t use it while wading. However it is GREAT for the kayak, and the zipper is waterproof enough for the pack to work as an emergency flotation device.


----------

